# Is anyone archiving their pvr?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

If so, how are you doing it? I'm looking for a good way to archive, all while retaining the best sound quality possible....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I am archiving from my RCA UltimateTV receiver to my RCA VCR. The quality is nowhere as good as the PVR copy, but for movies and such, it is satisfactory. I usually start them when I go to bed at night. 

UltimateTV can also record directly to a VCR rather than to the hard drive. 

Karl


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Archiving to videotape is a must since a UTV/DirecTivo/Replay was never meant to replace a VCR. I always wondered why someone would have hundreds of hours of programming stored on a hard drive when the possibility of hard drive failure will always be there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

I archive to a S-VHS VCR. The picture quality is very close to the original especially when using the S-Video connectors.


----------

